# Apr 27, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: AEW GALAXY, Wardlow/Archer, Sammy/Scorpio, Harwood/Wheeler, Shida/Serena, 10-Man Tag



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516956419156635648


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516956419156635648


Next week's card looks fire... Apart from the 10 man tag which will be a cluster fuck mess.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This card is almost B level PPV worthy. Can't wait for the Dax vs Cash and Deeb vs Shida matches. Ladder match should be fire too. Then a major hoss match for Wardlow to top it off. Gonna be a good one.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The 10 man tag is going to be abhorrent


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Is Darius Martin hurt again already? 

Looks like another great card. Hopefully this street fight is the blowoff for Deeb and Shida. It's been a great feud, but it's time for both to move on to new things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> The 10 man tag is going to be abhorrent


yeah, isn‘t it great? XD

card looks good - cash v dax is gonna be great


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm pulling for Serena Deeb to win next week!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, isn‘t it great? XD
> 
> card looks good - cash v dax is gonna be great


I'm consistent in my hatred of multiman tag's. Anything more than 6 is garbage. I've come around on triple threat tag's but I draw the line hard at 8 10 or 12


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Ladder match will probably be good but if I never see Sammy vs. Scorpio after this I'll be happy. Dax vs. Cash I think will be great. And I hope Shida & Deeb get time to do their thing.

I'm done caring about an Archer match and the 10 Man Tag will probably be filled with CONFLICTED, MELODRAMATIC action.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

No interest in the 10 man tag at all that'll probably suck but the rest looks great to me should be a good show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Shida and Deeb should have some kind of weapons match to blow this feud off. Make it extreme rules.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I wonder at what point Wardlow is given an AEW contract, snaps the handcuffs off and lays his hands on MJF?

Penultimate Dynamite before Double or Nothing? or the go home show?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I wonder at what point Wardlow is given an AEW contract, snaps the handcuffs off and lays his hands on MJF?
> 
> Penultimate Dynamite before Double or Nothing? or the go home show?


Obviously this has to all be leading to DoN and a match with MJF to get free of MJF's contract. 

Perhaps he finally outsmarts MJF on one of the second to last Dynamite episode to force the match with MJF.... but I could see him sparing MJF until the PPV in a trade off that let's him get his hands on Spears for the penultimate/go home show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is an awesome card.

Shida/Deeb should be great, whoever wins challenges Rosa next clearly.

Archer's been destroyed, and I'm still waiting on the payoff of his attack on Dustin....
Wardlow wins. The match would have been interesting maybe a year ago.

Cash vs Dax is going to be an easy 4* match.

Sammy/Sky should be good. Obviously a PVZ/Tay brawl will occure.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I think Cash vs Dax will be a show stealer. I could see them being given 15-20 minutes to tell a story and tear the house down in the process. Doesn't even matter which one of them wins; it's going to be great. 

Sammy vs Sky: I have no idea what they're trying to do with it at this point. This is a ladder match that doesn't seem necessary, and there's potential Sammy does something needlessly reckless and hurts himself or Scorpio (and I say this as someone who still likes Sammy). I do like that Kazarian and Scorpio finally had an interaction and a reference to their past partnership.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Shida and Deeb should have some kind of weapons match to blow this feud off. Make it extreme rules.


it's listed on that tweet as a philly street fight so I think you're good on that regard (very easy to miss tbf so just letting you know)


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I would assume they will split the winners for the ladder match and mixed tag match. Thus Sammy would be winning the ladder match because PVZ will win the mixed tag.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy will retain surely. It's good to have a title that can change hands regularly, but the TNT title has been hot potatoed too much lately and needs some stability. It was an awesome TV Title until Miro dropped it, since then it's been lukewarm at best. Average reign length before Miro dropped it was *98 days* and that included two <2 month reigns (Cody's second and Brodie). Since Miro lost the title, average reign length has been *49 days* (not counting Sammy's latest which is at 9 days).

I think Scorpio's singles push is done now and hopefully Tony has seen there's more upside to a Ethan Page singles run. Scorpio promising Kaz the first shot in return for standing aside could mean we get SCU back together soon and that is a good way to use Scorpio.

I _think_ Shida beats Serena since AEW usually has babyfaces win the blowoff and Serena won their last match in under two minutes, 'injuring' Shida in the process. However, I feel like a Serena win would be better in terms of setting up a world title match with Thunder Rosa. Shida and Rosa also have history, but that'd be a basic face vs. face match without much story. Evil Serena vs. Thunder Rosa would at least have that edge to it.

Dax vs. Cash will rule. I like the idea of Cash getting a W because Dax has had all the big singles opportunities (vs. Jericho with Tyson at ringside, main event against PAC, vs. Punk). Dax is the better of the two but Cash deserves one or two big singles matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Shida and Deeb should have some kind of weapons match to blow this feud off. Make it extreme rules.


Their blowoff match this Wednesday is booked to be a Philly Street Fight.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

FTR Bald VS FTR Hair will now also feature CM Punk on commentary.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if Punk will get FTR out of the Pinnacle, making MJF hate him even more. There must be a reason for him commentating on this match. Punk/FTR would be good in the tournament for inaugural trios champions if that ever goes ahead. The unofficial BAS (Bret Appreciation Society).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> FTR Bald VS FTR Hair will now also feature CM Punk on commentary.


So ramdom but hey whatever keeps them happy…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> So ramdom but hey whatever keeps them happy…


we’ll let you know how it goes since you’re not watching now


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> So ramdom but hey whatever keeps them happy…


It's not that random. Punk was just feuding with The Pinnacle and FTR are technically still members.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Another ladder match already? Less is more, I don't get what they are trying to achieve with the tnt title or sammy, whatever it is it isn't working for neither


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we’ll let you know how it goes since you’re not watching now


Thank you. Card looks like hot garbage.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Thank you. Card looks like hot garbage.


Your input is always treated with impartiality I say.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman has Covid so won't be there tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519301733679312903


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have passed 6,000 tickets sold for tonight's show in Philly. It'll be the most attended wrestling show in America this week since Smackdown is taped and RAW drew 5,736.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> They have passed 6,000 tickets sold for tonight's show in Philly. It'll be the most attended wrestling show in America this week since Smackdown is taped and RAW drew 5,736.


Hopefully, we get a classic raucous Philly crowd


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> They have passed 6,000 tickets sold for tonight's show in Philly. It'll be the most attended wrestling show in America this week since Smackdown is taped and RAW drew 5,736.


Unfortunate that the card sucks.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Unfortunate that the card sucks.


Please don't watch for everyone's sake.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's Wednesday...you know what that means! Dyn-o-mite!


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

First time I've heard Shida speak. She's surprisingly decent for a Japanese talent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Hangman has Covid so won't be there tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519301733679312903


Damn that's a blower, that only leaves 4 weeks of build now for the Punk feud as opposed to 5.

Hopefully Punk cuts a fire promo tonight though.



GreatLiberator said:


> First time I've heard Shida speak. She's surprisingly decent for a Japanese talent.


She's much better than before. She's actually practicing unlike Asuka.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

GreatLiberator said:


> First time I've heard Shida speak. She's surprisingly decent for a Japanese talent.


She's mentioned she watches TV dramas very frequently, to help herself learn English.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519080591077089282


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519138559181172744


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519079624092889090


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

MaseMan said:


> She's mentioned she watches TV dramas very frequently, to help herself learn English.


That's definitely the best way to learn other languages. Shida seems to have a good head on her shoulders, she could be going places with this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've updated the rankings graphic ahead of tonight's show. It doesn't have the W/L records but I like that they've compressed them all on to one graphic.

Punk is now officially number one contender after his wins over Penta and Dustin. I have a feeling Kazarian's recent presence in the top five could lead to him facing the Sammy/Scorpio winner too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> They've updated the rankings graphic ahead of tonight's show. It doesn't have the W/L records but I like that they've compressed them all on to one graphic.
> 
> Punk is now officially number one contender after his wins over Penta and Dustin. I have a feeling Kazarian's recent presence in the top five could lead to him facing the Sammy/Scorpio winner too.
> 
> View attachment 121439



Those rankings.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Those rankings.


I think they should go with ELO style rankings. (IE: they can just butt pull rankings but the lists make sense)

Also, Captain Shawn Dean should be higher ranked than Frankie Kazarian because Frankie beat a bunch of jobbers and Cap beat MJF twice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Card is looking good, we're in for a good one boys.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I think they should go with ELO style rankings. (IE: they can just butt pull rankings but the lists make sense)
> 
> Also, Captain Shawn Dean should be higher ranked than Frankie Kazarian because Frankie beat a bunch of jobbers and Cap beat MJF twice


How high is MJF anyway? Did he have any significant wins recently?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like the variety of tonight's lineup. A love letter to Bret vs. Owen, a hoss battle, a ladder match, a blowoff to a women's feud, and a ten man clusterfuck.

Kip teasing a return tonight? Look at the shape he's gotten in. Could bring him back with Miro as a changed man. "Thanks for breaking my arm Miro, it woke me up."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519380904388530176


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good night for them to do a number, only one playoff game.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I forgot there was a ladder match on this show. Guess Sammy's got a deathwish.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Good night for them to do a number, only one playoff game.


Rating will be in the norm bracket between 900k-just under 1 million.

Not bad in a dying cable industry at all.


----------



## GreatLiberator (9 mo ago)

Did Bret and Owen Hart ever had matches when they were both face, cause if they did we will probably see FTR perfom a tribute act.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Kip should be moved to the ROH brand. 

Wonder if we open with the promo format tonight, with Punk cutting a promo to begin the build to him and Hanger and lay out the challenge for DoN? Then commercial and when we come back he is at the table and we go into Hair VS Bald.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tonights card looks stacked.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Calling the FTR match a dream match is an insult to Rock and Hogan.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Calling the FTR match a dream match is an insult to Rock and Hogan.


Its a dream match for some.

It's pretty clear you are on a full troll gimmick with negativity at every turn.

Just go elsewhere instead of bringing this discussion thread down.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Calling the FTR match a dream match is an insult to Rock and Hogan.


Give up my guy, the gimmick is played out. No one is laughing. No one is annoyed. No one here believes that you're not sitting there watching with the rest of the audience. You couldn't even last 1 week after your celebratory thread on how you were leaving the company behind you forever.

I'm liking Serena Deeb's name up there at the top of the rankings  

Give me a dirty heel win tonight and Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb at DONIII. Shida can take the loss.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prosper said:


> I'm liking Serena Deeb's name up there at the top of the rankings
> 
> Give me a dirty heel win tonight and Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb at DONIII. Shida can take the loss.


Ye deeb has to win and expect deeb/Rosa to be a banger.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Winner of Deeb/Shida surely challenges Thunder Rosa at DoN. Babyfaces very often win the blowoffs in AEW, but Serena vs. Thunder Rosa has more oomph to it than Shida vs. Thunder Rosa since Serena is a bitch now. Serena is also 2-1 against Thunder Rosa and won their last two NWA Women's Title matches in 2020, so they have that to play off.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm liking Serena Deeb's name up there at the top of the rankings
> 
> Give me a dirty heel win tonight and Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb at DONIII. Shida can take the loss.


Keep in mind Shida has already qualified for the Owen and Deeb hasn't when watching this match tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Quite a ROH presence on the pre-show Elevation tapings.

Konosuke Takeshira vs. Rhett Titus (former ROH TV champion who dropped the belt to Suzuki), World Famous CB vs. Tony Nese and Willow vs. Gia Scott have happened so far.

Elevation lineups have been more interesting lately. ROH wrestlers are getting good pops apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519457951680974850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519456910046638080


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Quite a ROH presence on the pre-show Elevation tapings.
> 
> Konosuke Takeshira vs. Rhett Titus (former ROH TV champion who dropped the belt to Suzuki), World Famous CB vs. Tony Nese and Willow vs. Gia Scott have happened so far.
> 
> ...


Willow getting a win is nice to see. Takeshita vs Titus sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519456506747527169


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I knew he'd sneak some kind of BCC match on the show. 

Mox and Danielson have been having Yuta do promo drills apparently.

Ogogo's presence is very interesting, I'd love to see him defect to BCC.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519456506747527169


It's really getting boring this team against random jobbers every week


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519456506747527169


Khan going haaaaaaard. Let's go.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Parka said:


> View attachment 121445


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 121446


[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cash/Dax leading off I like it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hyped for his match!


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

They need to switch things up a bit. Seems like every single show starts with either Punk or Cole. They should give the women the hot crowd for once but they'll probably shove them in that same cool down hour and a half spot


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This match has a awesome feeling


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

So bad to start with the best match tonight. 
AEW have to keep it strong for me to watch the fullshow


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 121446


Stole your moves


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

French Connection said:


> So bad to start with the best match tonight.
> AEW have to keep it strong for me to watch the fullshow


Start with a great match to get the crowd juices flowing. Don't see the issue.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

1. @The Legit Lioness might be right on Punk's ego needing to be in the highest segment

2. This better be a classic

3. Fuck JR


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Adapting said:


> Start with a great match to get the crowd juices flowing. Don't see the issue.


Man, there is no offence against AEW. 
I was just waiting the FTR fight because I'm not very interested by the rest of the card. 
I understand TK to start the show very strongly, to catch the attention, but I'd prefer to wait this at the end.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chops are such an easy crowd popper. More guys should do it and it never seems like a contrived spot


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fantastic way to start the show and put the people watching on TV to sleep.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Happy Wednesday folks. I see the bitches are here early.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the Hart tributes and Easter eggs in this match.

Kip Sabian is at ringside with his box head again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519469020361154561


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is this the best match on the card?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Happy Wednesday folks. I see the bitches are here early.


Cheers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Happy Wednesday folks. I see the bitches are here early.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Fantastic way to start the show and put the people watching on TV to sleep.


@Firefromthegods this guy is quite clearly nothing but a troll who baits constantly at this point. Why are they allowed to carry on?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Zack Gowen had better matches than this.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Fantastic way to start the show and put the people watching on TV to sleep.


You are not seeing



Mr316 said:


> Zack Gowen had better matches than this.


@Firefromthegods isn't this trolling?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> @Firefromthegods this guy is quite clearly nothing but a troll who baits constantly at this point. Why are they allowed to carry on?


oh stop crying. I’m allowed to have an opinion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> 1. @The Legit Lioness might be right on Punk's ego needing to be in the highest segment
> 
> 2. This better be a classic
> 
> 3. Fuck JR


Whoa! Where did the “Fuck JR” come from? Did I miss something..?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> @Firefromthegods isn't this trolling?


Lesnar vs Gowen was better than this. My opinion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Is this the best match on the card?


Wardlow vs Archer should be a enjoyable match, it just suffers from nobody believing Archer has a shot.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


>


Why’s he crying? Should be happy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> oh stop crying. I’m allowed to have an opinion.


The irony in you telling someone to "stop crying".

Hilarious.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

“Fight forever” - crowd loves it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Whoa! Where did the “Fuck JR” come from? Did I miss something..?


I'm just tired of Jr the commentator. He just takes away from the matches and show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Wardlow vs Archer should be a enjoyable match, it just suffers from nobody believing Archer has a shot.



Lance "I love every big match no exceptions " Archer


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, that lead about Bret not being able to sign came from an AEW source. To me, that sounds like exactly what they would want us to think. I mean, they are still hinting at it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> @Firefromthegods this guy is quite clearly nothing but a troll who baits constantly at this point. Why are they allowed to carry on?


because the same ones bitching about bitching are the same ones who constantly "troll" in the wwe topics


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519468416607809536


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Cash but damn…..guess I’ll bake a chicken 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Really? That’s it?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good match but felt like a flat finish


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

the_hound said:


> because the same ones bitching about bitching are the same ones who constantly "troll" in the wwe topics


Considering I very rarely ever even look at the WWE sections, nevermind post, I have no idea what you're talking about.

I mean, you're talking nonsense anyway. Let him get away with blatant trolling and baiting because others do the same? Yeah, let's just let the forum go to complete shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lance "I lose every big match no exceptions " Archer


Facts and I'm usually on the things can change at anytime train, but I don't see it with Archer. Man is late 2000s Kane, but without the dominant first couple years.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone who’s actually honest will say this thing fell flat.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Great opener


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The match was good but the ending was a bit flat


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Anyone who’s actually honest will say this thing fell flat.


Was never going to be a blood bath was it?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Punk vs page let’s go!!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Thought that was an outstanding opener.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk going to juice the crowd back up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lovely opener and now that announcement!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Punks going over.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> The match was good but the ending was a bit flat


Everything about this match was average.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh God not another promo like this Punk.....Time to boost his own ego lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I like Punk with the hat. It’s a good look for him on the mic


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

YOU CAN DO THIS RIGHT HERE, PUNK


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rip Eddie lol.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Who is that guy with suit and box as a mask ?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought Kip was gonna jump him then because Punk stood right near him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I want this Punk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> Who is that guy with suit and box as a mask ?


Kip Sabian


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Fantastic promo!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519471996467396610


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes Punk you definitely can still do this 😀

Bore off Scorpio


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

French Connection said:


> Who is that guy with suit and box as a mask ?


A legend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

rich110991 said:


> Yes Punk you definitely can still do this 😀
> 
> Bore off Scorpio


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Crowd exploding for Yuta.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yuta is from Philly? Well they gotta give him some shine


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Random Ogogo appearance and he's still with QT...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shida and Serena are not Main Eventing, but Sammy Guevara is. This'll be me after that street fight.







*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh goddamn. I’m so fucking tired of the goddamn predictability of this show.

Punk on opener, Bryan and Mox, an MJF segment, trios action, weird Malakai vignette, Cole, women, TNT main event. Jesus Christ.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol, Wheeler Yuta. Anyone can get over with this audience. It's sort of hilarious.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ECW and NJPW t-shirts at ringside. Never change Philly.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jobber Yuta can’t even get a pop in his hometown.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. I’m so fucking tired of the goddamn predictability of this show.
> 
> Punk on opener, Bryan and Mox, an MJF segment, trios action, weird Malakai vignette, Cole, women, TNT main event. Jesus Christ.


same freaking script every week. It’s so lazy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Shida and Serena are not Main Eventing, but Sammy Guevara is. This'll be me after that street fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did they announce Yuta at 199? For fuck sake, just add one pound! LMFAO


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Batter the granny out of them 🤣


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. I’m so fucking tired of the goddamn predictability of this show.
> 
> Punk on opener, Bryan and Mox, an MJF segment, trios action, weird Malakai vignette, Cole, women, TNT main event. Jesus Christ.


It's so predictable and repetitive that it's all starting to feel meaningless.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nick Commaratto has a great look for a character. Surprised AEW hasn’t done something with him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Only 1 man can stop him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I may end up buying this ppv if we get MJF vs Wardlow then fuck it i may be sold on the two matches to see hopefully Punk win and MJF vs Wardlow.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did they announce Yuta at 199? For fuck sake, just add one pound! LMFAO


Gotta be exact bro. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said the show had a big rewrite due to Hangman getting Covid. I'd guess the Punk promo was meant to be a face off.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's so predictable and repetitive that it's all starting to feel meaningless.


It is meaningless.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. I’m so fucking tired of the goddamn predictability of this show.
> 
> Punk on opener, Bryan and Mox, an MJF segment, trios action, weird Malakai vignette, Cole, women, TNT main event. Jesus Christ.


Same formula every single week. Which is why Becky was 100% right about what she said about their women's division. They always just give them one segment in the worst spot on the card. 

Their weekly cards are really good, I just wish they would switch it up a bit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> It is meaningless.


Life is meaningless, book-ended by periods where you shit your pants


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> MJF vs Wardlow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. I’m so fucking tired of the goddamn predictability of this show.
> 
> Punk on opener, Bryan and Mox, an MJF segment, trios action, weird Malakai vignette, Cole, women, TNT main event. Jesus Christ.


I know but it seems they gotta do the same top stars for the ratings. What they should do instead to change it up...least what i would do to change it a bit...

Hour 1: Throw in MJF, Darby, Sting, Britt Baker and Punk
Hour 2: Bryan, Moxley, Samoa Joe, Bucks, and Jade Cargill


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Same formula every single week. Which is why Becky was 100% right about what she said about their women's division. They always just give them one segment in the worst spot on the card.
> 
> Their weekly cards are really good, I just wish they would switch it up a bit.


Why would you give any women a spot ahead of the men? There just isn’t room given the amount of talent AEW has.

The women getting even 1 segment a show to too much.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> It is meaningless.


Hmm not enjoying the show...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

J.R. Called him Daniel Bryan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Daniel Bryan? Who's that, J.R.?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How many heatless jobber matches does BCC need to have before the holdouts admit it's a disappointment that's going nowhere?*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

If they continu with these kind of shows, I guarantee they will be in the 800k viewers very soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Nick Commaratto has a great look for a character. Surprised AEW hasn’t done something with him


Look at him vs Yuta. Nick looks like an actual wrestler. Yuta looks like a developmental jobber.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

scshaastin said:


> J.R. Called him Daniel Bryan





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Daniel Bryan? Who's that, J.R.?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

"Daniel Bryan"










JR strikes again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate to be that guy, but maybe losing Cody was not a good thing for AEW lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

More roll ups.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryan and Punk were nowhere near the stars their fans thought they were, but Khan really drained them of whatever little star power they had left. Lol at this irrelevant midcard nonsense.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice giving the win to Yuta in his hometown


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wheeler Yuta does nothing for me

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adapting said:


> "Daniel Bryan"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s half asleep


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


*YOU MAKE MY HEEEAAARRRT SIIINNNG!!!*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LOVED that finish. It was Yuta showing the violence he's already learning from Mox and AmDrag.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was just boring do something with BCC ffs


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> "Daniel Bryan"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao good ol JR


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Toni Time, Hayters!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter and Toni, them asses <3


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I had the fattest boner with Hayter, Baker and Storm and then Ruby walked in...


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I bet being in a three way with Britt and Jamie would be amazing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Send for the man, Ruby actually making Britt and Jamie corpse there

I guess because Britt was there, women were allowed out of the kitchen...I mean segment 7 LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> "Daniel Bryan"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This show feels flat


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Oh goddamn. I’m so fucking tired of the goddamn predictability of this show.
> 
> Punk on opener, Bryan and Mox, an MJF segment, trios action, weird Malakai vignette, Cole, women, TNT main event. Jesus Christ.



It's almost like one guy who's never done this before booking by himself is kinda out of ideas huh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s Hayter time. Well, it should be…


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate to be that guy, but maybe losing Cody was not a good thing for AEW lol


Fuck Cody. Go heel or go home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow going to have take his vitamins to give Archer some power bombs and have them look good. Archer is at least 5 inches taller


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> This show feels flat


Because it is.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> This show feels flat


It can't be flat... did you see how much ass was on the screen just now between Storm, Hayter and Britt. That shit was plump. 🍑


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Because it is.


And yet here you are, wasting your life, once again.

Truly bizarre behaviour.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

40 minutes in and absolutely nothing exciting.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adapting said:


> It can't be flat... did you see how much ass was on the screen just now between Storm, Hayter and Britt. That shit was plump. 🍑


The only thing not flat about this show tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Wardlow going to have take his vitamins to give Archer some power bombs and have them look good. Archer is at least 5 inches taller


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oooh Christian heel turn


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian vs Jungle Boy soon.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> He’s half asleep


He was in Liverpool, England on Sunday. Should've took the week off!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Show has been lacklustre so far hope it picks up.

I don't know what they are doing with the BCC. They just feel I don't know just there but not important which is not how anyone would have thought they would have been booked.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Araxen said:


> I bet being in a three way with Britt and Jamie would be amazing.


Only one man knows for sure. And that man's name is Tony Schiavone.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Daniel Bryan? Who's that, J.R.?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

It's time!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Business about to pick up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay lets do this...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol wow Archer nice


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MJF and Spears right now:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Spears' facial expressions are pure entertainment.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Roberts looking like my dad in that hoodie lmfao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow is


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


All the fucking middle fingers LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spears has finally found his role in AEW i believe.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought Archer was gonna stop doing moonsaults


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Archer with the Mark Calaway tribute


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Spears has finally found his role in AEW i believe.


Well he can't be taken seriously as a wrestler so this does fit him


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Rey Mysterio? is that you?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wardlow is insane today


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wardlow if Jake gets involved


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Archer with the Mark Calaway tribute


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a fucking star


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Archer is huge so that powerbomb symphony was super impressive.

Tony Khan booking a masterclass in star building here. 😎


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF facial expressions are fucking great.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Wardlow needs to be cuffed up after what he just did to Archer.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Great big bull match!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow really does have it all. There is just huge money in him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Powerbomb City.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Archer is huge so that powerbomb symphony was super impressive.
> 
> Tony Khan booking a masterclass in star building here. 😎


I would have laughed if they did one powerbomb to beat Archer while Wardlow does 4 to beat a jobber lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

These idiots had Wardlow try a desperate roll up to win. Never saw Goldberg attempt a roll up.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

AEW has something special in Wardlow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow really does have it all. There is just huge money in him.


Just keep pushing him like this after MJF. Hopefully his next angle he has someone else who can talk to balance it out.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Powerbomb City.
> View attachment 121456


Except he has more than 2 moves. 🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If Reigns had been booked and developed similar to Wardlow he wouldn’t get near the amount of hate.

This is how you book a monster to build them,keep them interesting, but not go overboard


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

It's really bad what's going on for Archer. 
They really use him to fill gaps. 
He was competing for the WorldTitle few weeks ago and now he is jobbing for Wardlow. 
It's gonna be very hard for him to recover.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

French Connection said:


> It's really bad what's going on for Archer.
> They really use him to fill gaps.
> He was competing for the WorldTitle few weeks ago and now he is jobbing for Wardlow.
> It's gonna be very hard for him to recover.


That’s Archer’s role tho. Credible jobber to the stars. Someone has to do it


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

French Connection said:


> It's really bad what's going on for Archer.
> They really use him to fill gaps.
> He was competing for the WorldTitle few weeks ago and now he is jobbing for Wardlow.
> It's gonna be very hard for him to recover.


I think he is ok with his role, the man is 45


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hager didn't get the memo on the dress code LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You are pitiful on the inside
You are a jobber club personified


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

French Connection said:


> It's really bad what's going on for Archer.
> They really use him to fill gaps.
> He was competing for the WorldTitle few weeks ago and now he is jobbing for Wardlow.
> It's gonna be very hard for him to recover.


What do you want him to be doing? He's 45 and has never been a main event star. Losing to Wardlow, who is going to be one of the biggest faces in the company and a huge star, is hardly a disgrace.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just realized that the JAS intro is an entire spoof on the WWE main intro lmfao


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> These idiots had Wardlow try a desperate roll up to win. Never saw Goldberg attempt a roll up.


Goldberg wouldn't know how to do it. He only knew like five moves if that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho looks fantastic now. Great hair and nice physique.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Hager didn't get the memo on the dress code LOL


The softest guy trying to act hard. 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480619205644289


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW Galaxy 🤣🤣


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Like archer so shame where he's at.

BUT what a enjoyable hoss match.

Man Wardlow is fucking a star.

Please TK focus on him, hobbs and starks not guys like jungle boy and sammy shits. Those three have major potential to be big stars for AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE AEW GALAXY LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay this is good shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chelsea said:


> Jericho looks fantastic now. Great hair and nice physique.


He is a sexy beast baby!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Araxen said:


> Goldberg wouldn't know how to do it. He only knew like five moves if that.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho giving the rub to 2 Canadians here by letting 2.0 get the spotlight


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Idk if it’s just AEW audio issues or just that the music is inaudible, but I can never hear a damn word in Eddie Kingston’s song.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The AEW Galaxy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Greetings, fellow AEW Galaxy members!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Not even that is safe from JC


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

This JAS is so much of a WCW parody!!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Greetings, fellow AEW Galaxy members!





Chan Hung said:


> The AEW Galaxy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AEW Galaxy? Color me sports entertained.










But can the JAS finally get rid of Judas? I mean, they're heels after all *and* that song was never anything special.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I know but it seems they gotta do the same top stars for the ratings. What they should do instead to change it up...least what i would do to change it a bit...
> 
> Hour 1: Throw in MJF, Darby, Sting, Britt Baker and Punk
> Hour 2: Bryan, Moxley, Samoa Joe, Bucks, and Jade Cargill


Bingo. Maybe if they’d get someone else to format the goddamn show BESIDES QT FUCKING MARSHALL!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

We do the middle finger outta the pocket thing at work haha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

How dare these two disrespecting Chris like that?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They'll call someone else to hit them?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm sad Matt Menard/Martel hasn't had the mic yet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

French Connection said:


> This JAS is so much of a WCW parody!!!


It’s parodying WWE. I think they are trying to make it as bad as they can but they gotta be careful to not turn the crowd against it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

I'm so bored of Dynamite now, it was good at one point but its dropped off a cliff, random matches for no reason, and the same format every week, its so predictable - Punk, long match, BCC, MJF and then JAS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


New Mark Wahlberg just dropped. :0


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This definitely is impromptu


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

New thread name.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I actually was really sports entertained

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Eddie Kingston just admitted to being a murderer on TV, lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

God I cannot fucking stand these idiots. 2.0 is just absolute shit. 
And this segment is going nowhere.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahahaha Jericho in the chair.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck me that was fantastic


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ehh, segment dragged on a bit. Just a bit too much going on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

maybe a multiman buried alive match?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

By far the best part of this dreadful show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy and Tay incoming..............


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD JR, WAKE UP


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Fuck me that was fantastic


Shit actually felt like they hate each other guts. That's what makes it even more amazing.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I am really in between a type of nostalgia and embarrassment honnestly. 
This JAS stuff has to stop, same for this boring Guevara douchebag stuff.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Street Fight Time!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

women's match in Q5? That's a format switch-up for the whiners


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like Shida. I hope she wins


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

French Connection said:


> It's really bad what's going on for Archer.
> They really use him to fill gaps.
> He was competing for the WorldTitle few weeks ago and now he is jobbing for Wardlow.
> It's gonna be very hard for him to recover.


In all fairness he's 45 and peaked in AEW in terms of charisma and promos. It took a senton and four powerbombs to put him down, so it's not like they aren't protecting him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Unpopular opinion, but as for Japanese ladies, i will take SHIDA over ASUKA as far as gimmick goes. ASUKA is too fucking cringe right now in that gimmick.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida could get it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shida looks great.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Every week there’s a street fight or Texas deathmatch, or tables match, or tornado tag. It’s overkill with the gimmick matches.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Adapting said:


> Shit actually felt like they hate each other guts. That's what makes it even more amazing.


I was feeling like watching the South Park episode about wrestling


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho be like:


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Did Jericho wet the mat when eddie got in his face? is that why there is a wet spot? 🤣


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny Omega really needs to stick it to everyone when he returns and drop the facts that he is the only performer to be a champion across multiple big time promotions at the same time, and start claiming himself the champion of the AEW Multiverse. Hah


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> I really like Shida. I hope she wins


I wish Shida had a manager.

By the way, Shida's little shorts are hot <3


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Street fight needs to have more weapons


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shida giving me Misty from Pokemon vibes and I don't know how to feel about it because I think Misty is like 12


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy Shida


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

French Connection said:


> I was feeling like watching the South Park episode about wrestling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, Bring Omega back already.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, Bring Omega back already.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If we were living in a 1997 world, pretty sure Eddie would pull a gun out on Jericho and Jericho would soil himself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> Every week there’s a street fight or Texas deathmatch, or tables match, or tornado tag. It’s overkill with the gimmick matches.


Agreed. And to be honest i bet you that it almost does nothing more to help the ratings. If they were smarter, use the gimmick matches for ppvs.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Shida is so pretty.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I wish Shida had a manager.
> 
> By the way, Shida's little shorts are hot <3


I actually like Shida's promos but maybe she can only cut them like that pre-recorded?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sammy and Tay incoming..............


Live Sex Celebration on a Pole Match = Ratings


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

bdon said:


> Kenny Omega really needs to stick it to everyone when he returns and drop the facts that he is the only performer to be a champion across multiple big time promotions at the same time, and start claiming himself the champion of the AEW Multiverse. Hah













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Live Sex Celebration on a Pole Match = Ratings


PPV lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


>


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> PPV lol


Vince would book that shit so fast if he could [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> Shida is so pretty.


Yea, she can shid on me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that the first time an American has thrown powder in a Japanese wrestler's eyes?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr. Fuji approves of that salt attack.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DEEB FOUND TONY'S COKE STASH!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol selling blindness


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Mr. Fuji approves of that salt attack.


Hulk Hogan incoming, brother!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LMAO the crowd "H2O" I'm dying 🤣


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> DEEB FOUND TONY'S COKE STASH!


well it is Philly


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

We want tables ECW chant


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe they usually called them "singapore canes" in Philly rather than kendo sticks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is good. They're using the props intelligently.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida in those jean shorts, though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I know but it seems they gotta do the same top stars for the ratings. What they should do instead to change it up...least what i would do to change it a bit...
> 
> Hour 1: Throw in MJF, Darby, Sting, Britt Baker and Punk
> Hour 2: Bryan, Moxley, Samoa Joe, Bucks, and Jade Cargill


Maybe try having them mix with different people - People who actually matter. You don't necessarily have to stick with segregated programs. You can have people in separate feuds interact. 

The problem isn't the personnel they're using. It's how they're being used. 

The Blackpool Combat Club especially have just become a broken record at this point. The fact that smark trash still act like that nonsense is interesting says a lot about them. This is worse than seeing Finn Balor and Austin Theory every week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Shida in those jean shorts, though.


I wouldn't complain if she kept this gear for a while


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

In case anyone missed based Philly chanting for H20, here's a friendly reminder:


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh fuck, I’m sorry — can we end this ? It’s going a bit long now (and I like both girls).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Psycho Serena is so much fun.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Noooo, I wanted Shida to win...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That's lame.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lame


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Great match!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Is that the first time an American has thrown powder in a Japanese wrestler's eyes?


Yes. Hey,....gotta be all inclusive lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Serena with quite a mouse under her eye. I wonder what caught her


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking Lexi is hot. Fiiiine.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They made Shida job so they can feed Deeb to Rosa. Sigh...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF 😂😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR is literally fighting to stay awake on the booth. Can’t blame the man.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Deeb is maybe not the most attractive woman in the wrestling business, but she is definitely a top wrestler for me. 
Second time she defeats Shida now, and she deserves the title shot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Cass in AEW?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's nice to see a heel win a feud. TR vs Serena is a natural world title program. Shida is in the Owen.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, makes a former champion tap … they really pushing this Deeb girl


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Get outta my frame lmfaoooo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Very good match. Shida and Serena made the most out of the stipulation while also staying true to their technical wrestling roots.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Shit....................... BIG CASS


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Wait Big Cass is all elite?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Cass has been killing it in IMPACT.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THE UNDERTAKER IS ALL ELITE


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Holy shit, she got potatoed good.

And I’m sick of this asshole too. Enough of this gauntlet shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These MJF storylines are all the same. Whoever he's feuding has to beat a bunch of dudes to get to him.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad Deeb won. She needed it more. Shida’s been in and around the main event woman’s picture for some time. This gives Deeb some credibility.

and Big Cass/Morrisey next week? Pretty big deal. But… don’t have him come in just to job to Wardlow.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

French Connection said:


> Deeb is maybe not the most attractive woman in the wrestling business, but she is definitely a top wrestler for me.
> Second time she defeats Shida now, and she deserves the title shot.


I'm with you 100 percent. 
I have really been enjoying this run and character. It will be a banger of a match also.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Big Cass in AEW?


Wardlow should bring Janella back !!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Big A$$?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So are they gonna keep Deeb in orbit despite maintaining her status as the top ranked woman in AEW? Because it'd be a damn shame if she winds up losing her top spot and then fucks off to irrelevancy. :T

Oh well, at least Big Morrissey is coming to AEW next week! :0


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder what the odds are of Enzo? LMFAO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DRose1994 said:


> Glad Deeb won. She needed it more. Shida’s been in and around the main event woman’s picture for some time. This gives Deeb some credibility.
> 
> and Big Cass/Morrisey next week? Pretty big deal. But… don’t have him come in just to job to Wardlow.


What if it isn't Big Cass and it ends up being NZO. LOL!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

So Morrissey visits powerbomb city, after he just powerbombed Chelsea?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm who is taller than Wardlow on the roster? Could be the big Samoan guy that wrestled for New Japan and had a match last year on Dynamite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder what the odds are of Enzo? LMFAO


I love Enzo but I know that's not a popular opinion


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow's gauntlet: Butcher, Archer, Cass, Ryback, Goldberg 😁


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

After Big Cass, MJF will call Great Khali lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That's lame.


The match as a whole was lame, which bums me out since I like both chicks and street fights have been pretty good in AEW. :T


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> THE UNDERTAKER IS ALL ELITE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MJF thinks Big Cass is the answer to Wardlow? 😂*


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Fuego Del Dead?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuego del Jobber


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519486668075671555


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *MJF thinks Big Cass is the answer to Wardlow? 😂*


Imagine instead it's Enzo lmfao. I know it wont be.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

House of Black, Andrade, or Jungle Boy.

Which one of is more lame?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My fav AEW undercard feud is back on. 😍


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FENIXXXXXX


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Feud is almost as long as Reigns vs Corbin lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fenixxxxx


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Fenix!!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That was a fire return setup.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice Death Triangle reunion!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Fenix doesn't have a dark alter ego?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It was pretty obvious that Fenix was under the hood but probably the first time AEW did an angle like that which actually worked.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG YES

I MISSED THE LUCHA BROS

I AM CRYING


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fenix swinging the shovel like a ballerina


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor JR. He looks tired as fuck


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Triángulo de la Muerte.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> OMG YES
> 
> I MISSED THE LUCHA BROS
> 
> I AM CRYING


The Mexi Kings


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Wardlow's gauntlet: Butcher, Archer, Cass, Ryback, Goldberg 😁


IMAGINE THE RATINGS, DAMN IT!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Surprised Vince hasn't re-signed W. Morrissey after he improved his physique and performances.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby/Swerve sounds great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Swerve about to take another L?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Nice Death Triangle reunion!


What is this the 4th time lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't see the point in keeping Pac around, dude constantly is stuck in England, pops up every few months to do a few matches then goes back to England. Just cut your losses with the buff hobbit Tony.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Swerve/Darby been wrestling in Seattle for a long time they should be able to have a banger


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Swerve vs Darby is yoooge for Rampage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> El Triángulo de la Muerte.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Darby vs Swerve sounds good


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This knock off of Undisputed Era in AEW is so fucking lame, they're trying to recapture what they did in NXT and its not working.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

1. FUCK YEA!!!

PAC and REY FENIX ARE BACK!!!! 

2. I NEED to see Rey Fenix vs Buddy Matthews soon.

3. HOLY SHIT!!

They're DOING Darby Allin vs Swerve Strickland on Rampage this Friday!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU KNOW IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BLUE!

BIG TIME CHELS BAY BAY!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The way Pillman is standing lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

captainzombie said:


> What if it isn't Big Cass and it ends up being NZO. LOL!


Baddabing. I’m here for it. At least Enzo can work a mic. Cass is just big with no personality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

My. Overexposed Adam Cole.... ugh.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Welp, that's it for me. The FTR and Serena vs. Shida matches were entertaining.







*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Possible "can they co-exist" drama to hand the win to Dante Martin or something?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"10 minute tag team match with a 20 minute time limit" 

Stupid Justin Roberts 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Julia looks excited for her team


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Adam Cole getting the women's slot tonight lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL why the fuck do they still got Brock Anderson on tv? and why is he still wearing the awful diaper trunks from the 80's?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy/Scorpio is ladder match ending tonight so this match can’t last that long


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Enzo & Cass reunited in AEW would add some much needed charisma and personality to the shows.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't see the point in keeping Pac around, dude constantly is stuck in England, pops up every few months to do a few matches then goes back to England. Just cut your losses with the buff hobbit Tony.


His ass got stuck again? Da fuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Undisputed Shite and The F*cks of Youth?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

We got a segment with Death Triangle and got the next segment kicked off by Vanilla Triangle.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but just release Darrius. He's too injury prone.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brock Anderson looks so outta place in this match 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Isn't Lee Johnson dating Julia Hart?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Enzo & Cass reunited in AEW would add so much needed charisma and personality to the shows.


I mean they have Danhausen, Evil Uno and OC, Enzo would seem like the normal one there lmfao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Too many bodies" 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Brock Anderson looks so outta place in this match 😂


He looks like he should be at a softball tournament right now watching his kids.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

If there is a definition of what a jobber is look no forward than Brock Anderson.

Terrible look and out of shape.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so sick of them propping Dante up like some future star, what the fuck does he have outside of flips?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Julia Hart around or did I miss the split with the Varisty Blondes ?

EDIT Okay I'd try to be much more focus next time!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante jumps higher than any wrestler I can remember seeing. I guess plans for him are in temporary limbo because Darius is down again.

With Kenny out, maybe the Switchblade will sort out the family problems here.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ugh Boring Anderson getting airtime...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

omaroo said:


> If there is a definition of what a jobber is look no forward than Brock Anderson.
> 
> Terrible look and out of shape.


He looks like a fan that a group of wrestlers picked out of the crowd


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so sick of them propping Dante up like some future star, what the fuck does he have outside of flips?


Ye and really green.

I don't see the comparisons of a young AJ styles either.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Fucking Bucks with their 'dive while the other guys wait to catch them' spots.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Dante jumps higher than any wrestler I can remember seeing. I guess plans for him are in temporary limbo because Darius is down again.
> 
> With Kenny out, maybe the Switchblade will sort out the family problems here.


Montez Ford jumps just as high.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

omaroo said:


> If there is a definition of what a jobber is look no forward than Brock Anderson.
> 
> Terrible look and out of shape.


And he's trying to cosplay as his daddy, its embarrassing, get your own identity buddy, you didn't see Randy Orton coming out with a cast on his arm, or Cody coming out dressed as Dusty.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Team Superkick vs Jobbers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nzo wont be around next week unless Tony gets on the phone to Court. He has a contract with MLW I believe and there's been no talent exchange there (besides one Swerve appearance at a recent MLW taping). Morrissey/Cass has been doing fine without Enzo anyway.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> He looks like a fan that a group of wrestlers picked out of the crowd


He and the nigh mare factory should stay on dark.

All look like jobbers and if I'm being honest none of them could really offer AEW anything.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


She’s like…

please get me away from these jobbers


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another boring jobber multi tag.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This show ain’t doing it for me. First match was good, everything since has mostly sucked. Wardlow/Archer SHOULD have been good, could have been good, except anybody with a pulse knew who was winning… and a few people without one too. The fact that some of the show had to be rewritten only excuses so much. There’s nobody in this whole 10 man tag match that I give two shits about. In fact it’s making for a good long piss break. Maybe Sammy and Sky can pull something out of their ass, but I’m not optimistic.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>












Julia giving off Fiend Alexa vibes. :0


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lee Johnson wearing the Cody Rhodes weight belt. He should just do a Cody Rhodes cosplay, like his partner is doing the Arn cosplay


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Nzo wont be around next week unless Tony gets on the phone to Court. He has a contract with MLW I believe and there's been no talent exchange there (besides one Swerve appearance at a recent MLW taping).


I actually wouldn't mind cass in AEW but seems like a one time thing.

He actually has improved since he left WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

omaroo said:


> If there is a definition of what a jobber is look no forward than Brock Anderson.
> 
> Terrible look and out of shape.


A very bland, dry, boring uncharismatic waste of space. I'll take OC over him.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock Anderson is too young to look that old lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Lee Johnson wearing the Cody Rhodes weight belt. He should just do a Cody Rhodes cosplay, like his partner is doing the Arn cosplay


he should come out to the prelude of Cody lMFAO


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Adam Cole has one of the dumbest finishers known to man.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Worthless match


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cole, put a motherfucking shirt on.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> A very bland, dry, boring uncharismatic waste of space. I'll take OC over him.


Hate to say it I agree.

Guess nepotism can get you on TV anytime even if you suck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

omaroo said:


> Ye and really green.
> 
> I don't see the comparisons of a young AJ styles either.


Yeah he's got nothing in common with AJ. AJ oozed future star, he had a it factor to him, he had a unique look, he had a charismatic presence, Dante looks like a blank caw with charisma set to 0 with no presence at all.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Did Adam Cole lose another 20 pounds?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Those are a lot of Extra Small Tees.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This show ain’t doing it for me. First match was good, everything since has mostly sucked. Wardlow/Archer SHOULD have been good, could have been good, except anybody with a pulse knew who was winning… and a few people without one too. The fact that some of the show had to be rewritten only excuses so much. There’s nobody in this whole 10 man tag match that I give two shits about. In fact it’s making for a good long piss break. Maybe Sammy and Sky can pull something out of their ass, but I’m not optimistic.


It's all about HOUR ONE BAY BAY


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol such a wwe segment


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I'd also like to get paid to look depressed on some stairs Julia. I'm already depressed, half complete. 🙃


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Y2Dragon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

FIREBALL!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah he's got nothing in common with AJ. AJ oozed future star, he had a it factor to him, he had a unique look, he had a charismatic presence, Dante looks like a blank caw with charisma set to 0 with no presence at all.


Yep 100%

Young AJ was fucking special and fans then knew he would be something special.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm willing to accept the argument that that 10-man tag was a pointless match. Didn't even get any development for the Julia Hart thing


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Fireballs are pre-WCW NWA shit.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Great ballz of fire!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

10 man jobber tag match. None of those guys would have been on national TV a decade ago


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> FIREBALL!


 I miss Abyss now 😢


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Araxen said:


> Adam Cole has one of the dumbest finishers known to man.


Lol you talking about his running thigh to the back of a kneeling opponents head? yeah its fucking terrible.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Did Adam Cole lose another 20 pounds?


Still part of the AEW Galaxy... Well done.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

omaroo said:


> Hate to say it I agree.
> 
> Guess nepotism can get you on TV anytime even if you suck.


That's how bad he is. Why can't AEW pull a WWE, just name him Anderson. He's not fucking worthy of using Brock name as a wrestler LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really need Keith Lee to do this again, please.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Deonna!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm willing to accept the argument that that 10-man tag was a pointless match. Didn't even get any development for the Julia Hart thing


Agree. I’d have put the Swerve/Darby match on then


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should just quickly throw together a BCC vs Undisputed Elite feud. Would be at least something for them to do at the PPV


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I hate to be that guy, but it’s kinda sad when this thread is more entertaining than the show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great to see Trish Adora on Rampage. I've been championing her for months. A legitimately tough woman who can work a very good match.

Rampage looks great tbh. And wow, Deonna on Dynamite next week!


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand how Hook can get a pop like this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That fireball barely caught Eddie on the scalp, what the fuck are you on about, commentators?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week will be an Impact invasion


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

French Connection said:


> I don't understand how Hook can get a pop like this.


I think he’s a Philly guy given Taz was in ECW forever


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> That's how bad he is. Why can't AEW pull a WWE, just name him Anderson. He's not fucking worthy of using Brock name as a wrestler LMFAO


Lmaooooooo only Brock that’s worse is the kid from Breaking Bad


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Those are a lot of Extra Small Tees.


They're not even physically credible enough to ride a ferris wheel.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No one cares about Sky and Guevara has go away heat. Should be an interesting crowd reaction here.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

French Connection said:


> I don't understand how Hook can get a pop like this.


He’s a live action Dragon Ball Z character


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Super Elite at a combined weight of 158 pounds.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

French Connection said:


> I don't understand how Hook can get a pop like this.


He's a cold-hearted handsome devil that has a bonafide bop for a theme, impressively clean ring work for a rookie and, most notably, Super Saiyan teen Gohan's haircut. The boy is a star in the making.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one cares about Sky and Guevara has go away heat. Should be an interesting crowd reaction here.


Perfect time for Miro to return and destroy them both. But ye not happening.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I feel like Deonna is way more interesting than Mercedes, but I guess Deonna has gotta lose here. Hopefully, her and Britt get to interact. That would be fun.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Next week will be an Impact invasion


Not sure if Morrissey is still under contract but Deonna is. Suggests AEW/IMPACT are still on cordial terms. Very interested to see how Deonna comes across in AEW as she's one of the top non-WWE women coming to the end of her contract and TK might want her.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW does way too many ladder matches. It seems like there is one every other week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sammy was right about one thing, Scorpio has been the most uninteresting thing in AEW since the beginning.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If AEW is a galaxy, I guess Adam Cole is an ewok

Adam Cole bay-bay


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> The Super Elite at a combined weight of 158 pounds.


Soaking wet. And they're in dire need of booster seats, too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL at Sammy's centre LCD


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If AEW is a galaxy, I guess Adam Cole is an ewok
> 
> Adam Cole bay-bay



5 foot 2 bay bay


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Sammy the new Cody


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Sammy getting booed out of the building


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope these two break up soon irl


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Not sure if Morrissey is still under contract but Deonna is. Suggests AEW/IMPACT are still on cordial terms. Very interested to see how Deonna comes across in AEW as she's one of the top non-WWE women coming to the end of her contract and TK might want her.


Didn't she piss off TK and the elite when AEW was first coming to fruition? not sure perhaps they have mended the bridge


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJFish heat for Sammy and Tay.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan is moving heaven and earth to make Scorpio Sky more over than prime Bam Neely or Ricky Ortiz


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tay in them little shorts looks hot as fuck. She has a great bitch face. Sammy always had a very puncheable face to be honest.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Fuck sammy vanilla midget and just horrendous all round.

I can live with sky but boring as shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Hope these two break up soon irl


But TK still keeps them a couple on-screen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Tony Khan is moving heaven and earth to make Scorpio Sky more over than prime Bam Neely or Ricky Ortiz


Who would have thought Sky actually has most rooting for him lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> But TK still keeps them a couple on-screen


maybe for a bit but it would be awkward and they’ll go their own ways. That would be my hope.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Hope these two break up soon irl


I hope not because I then lose out on hope that Lambert brings out Sammy's ex one day.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy with all that Codelander heat.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys, I want so much Sammy Guevara to lose ! 
And don't get me wrong, I'm not into his character and having pleasure to hate him! 
I really want to kick his ass badly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This feud is so fucking dumb, who the fuck are the heels here? Dan Lambert? Sammy? Scorpio?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't ever make Sammy a face again. I already instantly like him better right now


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy/Tay are way more interesting being heels than anything they’ve ever done. They need to milk this


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

These loser-ass fans booing Sammy are just jealous that they'll never get a taste of Tay's tantalizing tamale like he does day in and day out.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> This feud is so fucking dumb, who the fuck are the heels here? Dan Lambert? Sammy? Scorpio?


All of the above.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

We better get some PVZ at the end


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Embarrassing botch.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awful neck tattoo incoming.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> This feud is so fucking dumb, who the fuck are the heels here? Dan Lambert? Sammy? Scorpio?


Not everything has to be heel Vs face.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy should retain. You use this disdain and build up the fans' frustration, then build to a big feel good babyface moment - like when the Lucha Bros ended the Bucks' reign. And what would've happened with Cody in an alternate universe where he became a corrupted heel and won the world title.

I'm thinking Kingston backfisting Sammy but there's other options like Darby, Penta, PAC, Ethan Page.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Holy hell


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao, holy fuck


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

He fucking MISSED. Absolute moron.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Sammy just fucked up his shoulder for real


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Botched


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He missed?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He missed EVERYTHING lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

He killed himself


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well that was awkward.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adapting said:


> All of the above.


I'm not a fan of this heel vs heel shit. It's overdone


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So is Scorpio the face in this match?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is he actually fucked?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting would've hit his dive from there.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

he legit hurt?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Guevara looks concussed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

People were starting to chant "you f***** up" before they cut for the commercial. 
Good job TK !


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is he actually fucked?


It seems like it


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RIP Sammy


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sammy is absolutely fucked


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoever chose the Jericho appreciation society members


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LolTay getting involved Latina bitch mode activated


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tays faces was my reaction hahahahaha BOZO


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Guevara looks concussed.


I think you're right. 
I dislike Guevara, but I hope it is not serious.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


she had the same reaction when he pulled his pants down.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> Hope these two break up soon irl


Yeah i'd throw a small party if that happened, never seen a more obnoxious full of themselves couple in all my life, talking about them irl not as heels on tv. That little dipshit douchebag jokes about raping people, cheats on his fiancé cause he saw someone hotter walking past him one day, dumps his fiancé and begins bragging about it to high heaven that he bangs Tay now, and shes just as bad thinking shes the hottest bitch on planet earth and lowering herself to date such a douchebag.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

WTF Tay just clocked Scorp in the back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Tays faces was my reaction hahahahaha BOZO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can Sammy even climb a ladder at this point?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy set up Batman


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

sammy is a fucking goof for that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg awesome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Not everything has to be heel Vs face.


Agree. But AEW over uses the heel vs heel or face vs face too much.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sky had time to climb that ladder 10 times.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They reversed the Cody spot there. Clever.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

this is awesome!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alrighty then


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

This is why bookers should be more conservative in terms of using ladder matches and authorising high risk spots.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Not everything has to be heel Vs face.


Then why the fuck should fans care about two douche bags they don't wanna see facing each other? Face vs heels is how wrestling is supposed to go, since the beginning.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Incoming bloodbath.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Knew this match would deliver


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I think Sammy just fucked up his shoulder for real


Hopefully.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Holy fuck that made me cringe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Get the blades


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PVZ!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess Sammy isn’t hurt too bad, that’s good. Even though he’s annoying, never wish for anyone to get hurt.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

They’ll end up turning Lambert face.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PVZ!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is great. 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PVZ actually KO'd a bitch with a pump kick like that. So don't celebrate so hard, Tay


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Her mouth is open most times  LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hate the way they make it seem like Tay is on even ground with Page when they fight, Page should be totally decimating her with Tay running.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PVZ should have ran out with less clothes on tho


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So we have this match and earlier a no holds barred street fight lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Now this is great stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice spot LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just do the FOURSOME ALREADY lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Creative spot for the girls. Who says TK doesn’t use them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> I guess Sammy isn’t hurt too bad, that’s good. Even though he’s annoying, never wish for anyone to get hurt.


Eh when its someone who jokes about raping people and is an overall douche bag irl i don't feel bad in saying i wouldn't mind a minor injury on them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy's big mouth is almost as annoying as Theory's lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fantastic match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scorpio no heat Sky to win?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Sammy and Scorpio delivered


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

im turning red lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SICK SPOT! That was awesome. Thought Sammy was for sure going to win.

Great match all around


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HAHAHA FUCK YOU SAMMY! I hate Sky but i'll take anyone with that belt over Sammy.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

NEW CHAMP!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan is gonna get Sky over or die trying.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a godamn awesome main event edge of your seat stuff.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know what. I'm cool with that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Possibly concussed himself by missing the 630 senton
> Gets dropped like a bad habit by Sky's elevated cutter
> Damn-near lands on his head after that Spanish Fly


Keep this up and the only head Tay will want is the one downstairs, Samuel. :T


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bad Call. Very bad. Sammy has the nuclear heat and they give it to the guy with no charisma.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This title is a hot potato, crazy match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That match was awesome lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

pvz shouldn't be allowed to wear pants on my tv.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Bad Call. Very bad. Sammy has the nuclear heat and they give it to the guy with no charisma.



It is not a heat by talent. 
It is just a shitty bad buzz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So lets get this straight. You have nuclear heat with Sammy and he has something going with being a new heel and we go with the guy who cant speak and has almost zero charisma? Good shit pal. Might as well also push Brock Anderson


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I probably would have preferred Sammy win bc him as a heel annoying champ makes for some easy feuds.

But the execution of this match was great. So many perfect spots. Sammy always delivers in big matches


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So Sammy falls into a barbwire ladder, then springboards back onto the ladder literally 10 seconds later.....just to get knocked off of it again........why?

You fell into barbwire. That's a finish.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> pvz shouldn't be allowed to wear pants on my tv.




__
http://instagr.am/p/CchCC9Rs-7U/


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Out of the two heels in the ring, they went with the wrong one. Oh well.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TNT belt getting passed around like the 24/7 title lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great main event. Liked that the crowd helped fast-track a double turn between Sky and Sammy, since Guevara's heel turn had to happen sooner than later.

And as for Sammy and Tay's continued saliva swap sessions, only response is appropriate:


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> So lets get this straight. You have nuclear heat with Sammy and he has something going with being a new heel and we go with the guy who cant speak and has almost zero charisma? Good shit pal. Might as well also push Brock Anderson


Mate, Sammy is just embarrassing thát's all !


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> So Sammy falls into a barbwire ladder, then springboards back onto the ladder literally 10 seconds later.....just to get knocked off of it again........why?
> 
> You fell into barbwire. That's a finish.


Cornette is going to tear this shit up lmao


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Booking of the TNT title is insane. Lost all its prestige with the hot potatating.

See Ethan turning on sky now and hopefully him winning the title.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> So lets get this straight. You have nuclear heat with Sammy and he has something going with being a new heel and we go with the guy who cant speak and has almost zero charisma? Good shit pal. Might as well also push Brock Anderson


Fuck Sammy, fans aren't booing him cause he's a great heel, they was booing him outta the building when he was a face, they don't wanna see him nor should anyone, he's got X Pac heat, cause he's a smug douchebag irl. 

I'm sorry but when someone is such an asshole irl i don't find it enjoyable to see them playing it up on tv to get heat and get over as a heel.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I hate the way they make it seem like Tay is on even ground with Page when they fight, Page should be totally decimating her with Tay running.


Tay actually has a few years of MMA experience, and PVZ didn’t exactly set the cage on fire, so it’s not really so far fetched.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I would've kept the belt on Sammy, but TK adores Scorpio. The booking of the TNT Title has become so out of character compared to other AEW belts, which only change hands sporadically. It is a TV title but calm your tits Tony and let someone reign again. People remember the Cody, Darby and Miro reigns because they had some substance.

Good show I thought with three very good matches (Dax vs Cash, Shida vs Serena, Sammy vs Sky) and some good angles with JAS/LAX and HoB/DT. The ten man tag did nothing for me, but Wardlow vs Archer was fun and a further masterclass in how to build up a new babyface star.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think keeping the belt on Sammy would've been the right call because imagine the pop if a babyface that was actually over beat him. Plus, someone should successfully defend this belt once in a while


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Scorpio Sky is as interesting as watching grass grow.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sammy and Darby will not be wrestling in their 60s. Hell, try 40s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sammy and Darby will not be wrestling in their 60s. Hell, try 40s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh they said that about Jeff. He's wrestling next week lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Scorpio Sky is as interesting as watching grass grow.


Agreed, but at least he's not an insufferable asshole that forces me to turn the channel or mute whenever he's on like Sammy does.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Big Cass in AEW?


W Morrissey.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lambert’s expression when Kaz came in the ring tells me they’re doing something here with Scorpio and Kaz. I suspected a double turn a few weeks ago, and now I can see a Scorpio/Ethan Page feud maybe happening.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought the overall show was pretty underwhelming but that last match was great.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’ll give that show an 8/10. The only thing that I was bored with was the 5 v 5 clusterfuck. 

Sammy/Sky was one of the best put together main events they’ve ever had on Dynamite. Every spot hit and was impeccably timed. I think Sammy should have stayed down after being knocked into barbed wire but they just wanted to do the double tease of the heel winning but ultimately finally losing to pop the crowd even more. So that was fine.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

omaroo said:


> Booking of the TNT title is insane. Lost all its prestige with the hot potatating.
> 
> See Ethan turning on sky now and hopefully him winning the title.


Titles going back isn't the problem. The issue is they don't have quality feuds over the TNT title.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It's nice to see a heel win a feud. TR vs Serena is a natural world title program. Shida is in the Owen.


And let's not forget, Deeb beat Rosa for the NWA Women's title before so they can use that to build up the match at Double or Nothing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Tay actually has a few years of MMA experience, and PVZ didn’t exactly set the cage on fire, so it’s not really so far fetched.


Tay's about as skilled as CM Punk in MMA.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Tay actually has a few years of MMA experience, and PVZ didn’t exactly set the cage on fire, so it’s not really so far fetched.


Big gap between regional fighting and grabbing wins in the UFC


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> TNT belt getting passed around like the 24/7 title lmao


Yes. That’s exactly right. They even called and got WWE’s permission to use their thing. No promotions have ever flipped a title a four times in four months.

Lay off the crack, bookerman. We can’t keep up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’ll give that show an 8/10. The only thing that I was bored with was the 5 v 5 clusterfuck.
> 
> *Sammy/Sky was one of the best put together main events they’ve ever had on Dynamite. Every spot hit and was impeccably timed.* I think Sammy should have stayed down after being knocked into barbed wire but they just wanted to do the double tease of the heel winning but ultimately finally losing to pop the crowd even more. So that was fine.


Like Sammy's missed dive

The clunkily set up cutter

The barbwire ladder spots that resulted in no blood


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

With LAX vs JAS getting that ultraviolent edge, I wonder if that could be this year's Blood & Guts. LAX would need two more guys though - I'd like to see Bandido as he'd bring the flashy lucha element and do some crazy shit off the cage. Not sure about number five, maybe Homicide for a short stint specifically for B&G. Psycho Clown from AAA would be a big wildcard. He is one of Mexico's biggest draws and America has a fascination with fucked up clowns. 😄

Or... Nick f'n Gage?


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

If it wasn't for Sky winning this would be negative 5 stars it was that bad

Sammy no selling was Teddy Hart in ROH bad


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn’t you guys mark out when future AEW champion Adam Cole pinned? I sure did.

😏


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't decide whether I loved or hated the Sammy/Sky match, so I think I gotta give MotN to Shida and Deeb, even though Sammy/Sky was definitely more entertaining

I was trying to get to a save point in Bloodborne during the Dax/Cash match and then my fucking TSN Go stream cut out during the finish, so I might not be able to judge that one fairly.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Big Cass has been killing it in IMPACT.


You are right in your post but as someone who pays attention to Impact I would think you would refer to him as W. Morrissey.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You are right in your post but as someone who pays attention to Impact I would think you would refer to him as W. Morrissey.


MJF in his promo when he gave the hint of the mystery opponent, he said "and you can't teach that" referring to when he was Big Cass.

So unless he did that in Impact then its Big Cass lol.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I didn’t know what to make of the main event. Saw the start, missed some of the middle, then saw the finish. I think the title is getting passed around a bit too much. How are we supposed to value the title when none of the reigns last long enough to mean anything ?

I’m not opposed to Sky being a two-time champ — but right away like this ? Eh. Honestly, with this being the end result, it felt like one of those WWE — let’s dictate the narrative/write the history our way by having another 3 time champ so Cody’s not the only one. Idk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Yes. That’s exactly right. They even called and got WWE’s permission to use their thing. No promotions have ever flipped a title a four times in four months.
> 
> Lay off the crack, bookerman. We can’t keep up.


Yep.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ripcitydisciple said:


> You are right in your post but as someone who pays attention to Impact I would think you would refer to him as W. Morrissey.


he'll come in as Big Cass or similar..doubt he will go with Morrisey but who knows


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> What if it isn't Big Cass and it ends up being NZO. LOL!


He said he is taller than Wardlow. Come on, I know you are trying to be witty but don't do it at the expense of your intelligence.


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

> >Dax vs Cash


The story didn't make much sense logic wise. They are tag partners and champions and shouldn't want to fight each other. If someone were to get hurt, both would lose their titles. It has also never really been explained how qualifying works for the Owen Hart tournament. There was a good story to tell going into this and AEW didn't capitalize on it. 

As for the match, it dragged a little at the end but was a solid match otherwise.



> >Blackpool Combat Club vs The Factory


I still don't like how they refuse to protect Nick Comoroto. Everyone marks for his look and he seems okay at being a big guy, but this is AEW, where the big boys lay. I thought it was fine otherwise.



> >Lance Archer vs Wardlow


I didn't like Wardlow kicking out of the blackout or Wardlow busting out the top rope swanton and having it mean little, but I was okay with this otherwise. As usual, Lance does the job.



> >JAS meeting with Eddie/Santana/Ortiz


Jericho making faces was kind of silly and Eddie did the usual stuff. They knocked a water bottle over here that left a giant water mark on the ring for the rest of the night. Whether it's good or bad, Garcia needs to continue to get mic time through these segments so he can improve.



> >Street Fight - Hikaru Shida vs Serena Deeb


I never thought much of Shida as a worker. Deeb did her usual limbwork match but Shida had no interest in selling any of it and brought this down.



> >House of Black Angle


I thought it was clever. I assume we'll get a Pac match or two then he'll disappear for another 2 months.



> >10 man tag


When you have this many people in a match, it needs a bunch of time to be good. They didn't have much time and it was little more than a squash.



> >Ladder Match - Sammy Guevara vs Scorpio Sky


Their last match was a mess and this was yet another mess. Sammy nearly killed himself and one of these days his luck is going to run out on these dumb spots. Sammy was out for a while and of course Sky just stood there instead of going for the belt. The girls went at it and one of them had to kick a guy in the nuts. Ethan Page was at the arena but didn't get involved in this for some reason when everyone else did. The concept of the barbed wire ladder was stupid and Sammy no selling the landing on it sucked too. I don't really want to see another ladder match for a while.

Overall thoughts: I thought there was equal amounts of good and bad stuff here. The shows have noticeably had a lot more wrestling on them than usual but it's for the better as AEW often struggles with storylines.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Adapting said:


> MJF in his promo when he gave the hint of the mystery opponent, he said "and you can't teach that" referring to when he was Big Cass.
> 
> So unless he did that in Impact then its Big Cass lol.


Maybe he'll be W. Morrisey but actually have Enzo as a hype man. Would be fun for a one off (but secretly I would also want them to stay and be a tag team in AEW)


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a fun wrestling show. Dax/Cash and the Street Fight delivered on what I wanted. And I'm verry happy that Death Triangle are whole again and we can finally get that 6 man Tag in.

The main event was in parts fun and in parts completely ludicrous. At this point I expect Sammy to get the belt again just so they can say Cody doesn't hold the record for most title reigns, lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so gets pushed off a ladder onto another barbed wire ladder only for 10 seconds later sammy springboards onto the other ladder and well fall back down again, what exactly was the point of the ladder spot only to redo it but this time without falling onto a ladder................yeah

lets talk about the two bitches doing the worst punching i've ever seen, shane o mac gets stick for his punching, fuck hell rousey as well but jesus christ that was by god awful.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm willing to accept the argument that that 10-man tag was a pointless match. Didn't even get any development for the Julia Hart thing


Yes you did. It's the first time Julia has worn all black and not her colorful cheerleader outfit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The main event was horrendous. Why do they put people on television that can’t even throw a working punch? PVZ and conti made Ronda look incredible. It ends with Sammy falling on the barbed wired ladder and then immediately getting up to falling again? Why not just have the barbed wire ladder spot end it, instead of doing a stupid no sell?

the tnt title continues to drop in stock. It feels like it’s been an eternity since it’s meant anything.

Didn't watch the 10 man because 10 men tags are stupid and so are bucks / undisputed era matches.

JAS / LAX is an awful feud that for whatever reason had a shitty looking fireball spot. AEW really shouldn't do spots if they can't make them look decent. 

Its nice to see Fenix back and having him under the hood was a nice touch but I have zero interest in this feud. Pac has rarely there, the house of black is incredibly lame and Murphy has done little to lose the stink of being the WWE jobber for years.

Shida and Deeb was fine. I think Shida shoulda went over but I guess Rosa needs another easy W.

Wardlow and Archer was terrible. I don't think Archer has had a good match in AEW. Wardlow should've squashed him in seconds.

Baker, Hayter and the WWE gals had a nice little segment that gave me a laugh when Baker said they were going to visit Rubys home of catering because they were hungry.

Mox / Yuts and Danielson vs Nightmare factory was easily the best of the night. Danielson had some great spots and Mox is easily the best hes ever been in AEW. The crowd was super into the hometown Yuta and hes fitting in nicely with the combat club.

Dax and Cash was a fine match but the ending was blah. CM Punk was a nice touch on commentary.

Average AEW show.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Really the first 3/4th of the show was great. FTR's singles match was exactly what I expected in a good way (Dax winning was the best option), Punk cut a good solid promo for the title match build, the JAS/Kingston segment was fun for what it was, BCC is always great killing dudes and Wheeler getting a hometown win was great, Shida/Deeb was a very good match too and it was awesome seeing Deeb win clean.

However, the 10 man tag was complete filler and useless, skippable if anything.

And the main event was just a complete chaotic clusterfuck, but in a BAD way. It was so contrived, Tay getting in there so much just got annoying, it devolved into a really poor spotfest with virtually no selling, and I screamed when Sammy got up after that bump off the ladder into the other barbed wire covered ladder. It felt like shitty WWE overbooking nonsense, and I have no idea why Sammy even won the title in the first place if he was just going to lose again anyway. 

For the love of god end that feud and get the TNT title AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE from them.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan is gonna get Sky over or die trying.


Seems like it's slowly working; first time he won, crickets from the crowd; this time, some cheering by the crowd.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So the world title is in an unnecessarily long reign by a guy who isn’t ready for it and the TNT is just getting passed around like a cheap hooker?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Just caught up with the show.

Decent enough.

Opener was great. I hope Dax goes on to win the whole thing.

Punk/Hangman will be good. Get well soon Hangman.

Wardlow is incredible. They keep just peeling back the layers and layers and this week he showed more athleticism and gave the crowd something more than just powerbomb after powerbomb. Again, less than 10 minutes on the show and feels like a big deal. Booked the perfection.

Kingston/Jericho faction segment was a true highlight. Kingston is so over and he's going to get a huge reward over the next few years, whether that's a TNT title run or a shock short world title run I don't know, but he's going to get it and the crowd are going to give him an unbelievable pop when he does it.

Serena/Shida killed it as they always do. Best AEW women's match of the year by far. I was hoping Serena would be in the Owen Hart tournament to be honest and go on to win it but it doesn't look like she's going to be?

Really didn't care about the main event. I guess the only positive from the whole thing was the fact they completed a double turn with Sky officially being face now and Sammy being the heel instead of just being stubborn over the whole thing. No idea why Sammy won it back if he was just going to lose it again, it always seemed like the plan was to have Sky go into the shows in California as champion due to it being his hometown.

Though I can see Page turning on Sky and perhaps them going with Sky vs. Page for the belt in future. It was interesting that Page was the only one who didn't actually interfere in the match and he looked annoyed when Kazarian came down to celebrate with Scorpio.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I know that I'm a few hours late on this, but it warmed my heart to hear commentary give Cody Rhodes a big mention during that main event.

I'm glad that AEW is still continuing to acknowledge that part of history, and that no bridges have been burnt at all here


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Wrong call, they should of kept the belt on Sammy and had him drop it to a baby face who hasn't won the TV title yet at DoN. Pop would of been huge!

Ethan Page, Hook, Keith Lee, OC, Pac, even Andrade would of been a better choice than Scorpio Sky


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

Everything was solid, until the Main event. While it wasnt a bad match by any means, hot shotting the TNT belt kinda kills it for me. Leave it on someone and let them have a decent reign with it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That stain was really fucking distracting. 

The good
Dax vs Wheeler was a good solid professional wrestling match
The street fight was solid and the right woman won. 
the fenix return but I'm ready for the blow off.
Possibly getting W morrisey next week 
Getting deona purazzo next week 
The growl at em line made me laugh

The meh.
Wardlow vs archer. I didn't buy for one second archer was going to win. He has less credibility than the entire dark order and that includes BJ. Yes butcher had no Chance either but he has never been built up to be a threat the way commentary hype up archer. 
The Jericho Kingston feud is getting very fucking repetitive.
The BCC needs to do something important soon 
The Punk promo was a copy and paste cena promo

The bad
The ten man, yay you are one big happy family and Sunshine is being shoved up your ass. You're still all fucking geeks. Do something worth my time or fuck off. Evolution in its prime wasn't this boring and I hated Evolution with the passion of a thousand exploding sun's.

The abysmal 
The main event was utter nonsensical garbage. The two of them snorted Tony Khans entire cocaine supply while Tony popped ecstacy like the rich white kid who spent his entire life listening to Barry manilow and just invited to a Calvin Harris concert and thinks he is at a rave. Did nothing I just say make any sense? Well now you have that match.

Also why would you take the tnt title off Sammy? He just turned heel and there's mileage in dickhead Sammy. There's zero mileage in sky outside of an ethan page feud. Awful


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Another great show. AEW Dynamite has been on a roll.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Cydewonder said:


> Wrong call, they should of kept the belt on Sammy and had him drop it to a baby face who hasn't won the TV title yet at DoN. Pop would of been huge!
> 
> Ethan Page, Hook, Keith Lee, OC, Pac, even Andrade would of been a better choice than Scorpio Sky


They are going to be in California after Double or Nothing. Sky and Kazarian are from there so I imagine they'll do that match their. Afterwards, Page turns on Scorpio and they feud over the belt.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Cydewonder said:


> Wrong call, they should of kept the belt on Sammy and had him drop it to a baby face who hasn't won the TV title yet at DoN. Pop would of been huge!
> 
> Ethan Page, Hook, Keith Lee, OC, Pac, even Andrade would of been a better choice than Scorpio Sky


Nah, IMO perfect time to begin planting seeds of jealousy from Page towards Sky setting up the eventual turn and taking the strap from Sky.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Smart piece of business by the booker of the year. Have Sammy equal Cody's three times TNT title record and use his and Tay's heat to get the crowd invested in Scorpio and give his run some momentum as well as as building Tay v PVZ.

I really enjoyed Cash v Dax, a good athletic and technical contest with Punk adding to the big match occasion on commentary. AEW posted a really good promo package on youtube for the match which got me hyped beforehand. Dax is "doing it for his girls" just as a family man like Owen would want.

Fun show with something for everyone stuffed in it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Seems like it's slowly working; first time he won, crickets from the crowd; this time, some cheering by the crowd.


Some? He was super over


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

ripcitydisciple said:


> They are going to be in California after Double or Nothing. Sky and Kazarian are from there so I imagine they'll do that match their. Afterwards, Page turns on Scorpio and they feud over the belt.


I'm from California born and raised - and I don't give a damn about Scorpio Sky or Kazarian
😂😂😂

Ethan Page I wouldn't mind having the title tho'


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

What was the point of Sky losing the title in the first place? What kinda shit fuck booking is this?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

FTR had a solid but boring match with one another. It was nice to see some real wrestling on the show, but it wasn't particularly must see tv.

Blackpool Comedy Club....who cares..

Ruby Riott being thrown into the mix backstage again, hmm, nice to see her plucked from obscurity. With all the people who are terrible on the mic they let speak on this show, they oughta consider letting Ruby do more talking. 3 of the best women in the company doing more backstage segments sucks though, especially taking into consideration the womens match that followed.

I'm hoping the street fight will be Deebs last match against Shida. Serena's in ring talent should be used to elevate people like Jamie Hayter and Kris Statlander, not an overrated lower mid card job talent.

Hot potato with the TNT title again, wtf are they attempting to do here? It's good to see it off of Sammy again, but none of this makes any sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn - that was a PPV level show

loved it! FTR v FTR was 5*

gonna read the thread now to see why i should’ve hated it xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Love the Hart tributes and Easter eggs in this match.
> 
> Kip Sabian is at ringside with his box head again.
> 
> ...


i think they’ve started switching to Miro sitting with the box - dude was a lot wider


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Hot potato with the TNT title again, wtf are they attempting to do here? It's good to see it off of Sammy again, but none of this makes any sense.


There are feuds where back and forth trading wins/title works.

...

This isn't one of them.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Scorpio has seemingly improved in recent weeks, but he's still a charisma vacuum, and Sammy just turned heel in a somewhat interesting way. Bad decision to put the title back on Scorpio, it should've been Ethan Page to take it off of Sammy, if anyone.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Britt is the boss. That is all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I hate the way they make it seem like Tay is on even ground with Page when they fight, Page should be totally decimating her with Tay running.


tay is an olympic level judoka. She’s no slouch


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So Sammy Guevara and Tay Conti are full blown heels now right? Their antics reminded me of Edge and Lita for sure. But the result of this seems to make Dan Lambert a babyface which is a no no. Lambert is a master at getting heel heat with his mic skills. WTF!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Never mind. Screw Khan and his pussy booking. Have some balls and keep the title on Sammy. Then when someone finally takes it off him it means something. Instead, be a bitch and give it back to Sky and have him feud with fucking Kazarian. What a horribly booked show. And this is coming from an actual AEW fan.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Very good episode except for the very end. Just...why? At least with this Sammy and Tay thing they had an actual angle for the TNT title. Now it just goes back to Scorpio Sky for...what, exactly?

Tony needs to stop thinking that "good matches" are enough to keep fans invested. Give us a damn reason to care.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

How much go away heat does one must have to make the crowd actually excited to see a Scorpio Sky singles title reign..? Goddamn that guy sucks.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Damn - that was a PPV level show
> 
> loved it! FTR v FTR was 5*
> 
> gonna read the thread now to see why i should’ve hated it xD


 5* ? 😂😂😂😂😂😂

It was a very average match at best with a very weak finish. Some of you are absolutely delusional.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I thought last night's show was really good. Opening match was excellent, and I'm looking forward to Punk vs Hangman. 

I was surprised by Deeb beating Shida....I had expected Shida to win the blowoff. However, they're obviously setting up Deeb to be Thunder Rosa's next challenger, and that's a good thing. I hope they find something meaningful for Shida to do in the meantime. She deserves better than just random squash wins on YouTube.

I really enjoyed Wardlow vs Archer. Both men had their work boots on, and Wardlow looked like a million bucks afterwards. Archer is another guy that needs a real program. He has Jake Roberts, one of the best talkers in the business. There needs to be something there.

10 man tag was a cluster (but I guess it served its purpose in showing the Undisputed Elite as a united front, and they even continued Julia's storyline a bit). Also, the BCC needs to do more than just winning random six man tags. 

Love that they're doing HoB vs Death Triangle, and they even gave an explanation for Alex's silly druid garb.

The main event was a great match...didn't think the barbed wire was necessary at all, but that's minor nitpicking. The crowd was pulling for Scorpio by the end, so I think a face turn is upcoming shortly. Ego turning on him would make for a good program for both guys.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Of all the bumps in that ladder match, Dan Lambert taking what looked like a straight, non-pulled, non-protected kick in the nuts was the most fucked up one.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> 5* ? 😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> It was a very average match at best with a very weak finish. Some of you are absolutely delusional.











I’m out. Maybe I’ll be back at some point.


The current AEW product is just not for me. I’m not a fan of ROH wrestlers and ROH titles being involved in AEW. In fact, I hate it. Talents like Miro are sitting on the sidelines while wrestlers like Sonjay Dutt, Suzuki, and Jay Lethal are now closing shows. Nothing against them. But with the...




www.wrestlingforum.com





This you, breh?

What brought you back after just _7 days_?

Thunder Rosa's increased TV time? Scorpio Sky's second TNT title reign? Miro being back on TV?


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> You are pitiful on the inside
> You are a jobber club personified


I will drag you down to lower card.
Run Awayyyyyyy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> 5* ? 😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> It was a very average match at best with a very weak finish. Some of you are absolutely delusional.












actually, you didn’t watch, so you wouldn’t know

unless…. you lied and never stopped?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> Kenny Omega really needs to stick it to everyone when he returns and drop the facts that he is the only performer to be a champion across multiple big time promotions at the same time, and start claiming himself the champion of the AEW Multiverse. Hah


Why the eye roll, @LifeInCattleClass ? The multiverse would be a great way to poke at Jericho’s Galaxy and the E’s “universe”. Lol


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Damn - that was a PPV level show
> 
> loved it! FTR v FTR was 5*
> 
> gonna read the thread now to see why i should’ve hated it xD


Bald vs. Hair was great. I hope Dax wins the whole thing.

Must admit, when Cash started favouring the knee, all I wanted to see was Dax kicking Cash’s leg out of his leg!

FTR are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo over.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 121478
> 
> 
> actually, you didn’t watch, so you wouldn’t know
> ...


I love FTR, but it was a solid match. Nothing exciting, nothing unpredictable. 3.75 stars, maybe 4.

And I have to say, Cash is at least a level or two below Dax as a worker. Dax is fucking phenomenal. He performs the moves better, safer, and far better at selling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Bald vs. Hair was great. I hope Dax wins the whole thing.
> 
> Must admit, when Cash started favouring the knee, all I wanted to see was Dax kicking Cash’s leg out of his leg!
> 
> FTR are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo over.


I actually thought it would be a cool if Dax did the Owen Hart sit down tombstone (in a safe way) and force Cash off TV as a way to show how serious Dax is about winning the whole thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Archer is another guy that needs a real program. He has Jake Roberts, one of the best talkers in the business. There needs to be something there.
> 
> The main event was a great match...didn't think the barbed wire was necessary at all, but that's minor nitpicking.


They were in Philly in front of an ECW crowd. That’s why they did it and I think it worked great. Scorpio taking it, and Sammy getting knocked off the ladder into it were perfect crowd poppers. 

These guys are pros. They know what works.

Archer’s role as credible hoss jobber to the stars is perfect for him. I don’t think AEW actually trusts Jake Roberts to be a consistent part of angles. The man’s mind can def wonder in his promos at his age


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Why the eye roll, @LifeInCattleClass ? The multiverse would be a great way to poke at Jericho’s Galaxy and the E’s “universe”. Lol


i misread your post 

yeah, i agree with you - i was only half-reading since i thought you were on another ‘this shit is formulaic, kenny save us’ bs kick xD Xd

i eyerolled prematurely



bdon said:


> I love FTR, but it was a solid match. Nothing exciting, nothing unpredictable. 3.75 stars, maybe 4.
> 
> And I have to say, Cash is at least a level or two below Dax as a worker. Dax is fucking phenomenal. He performs the moves better, safer, and far better at selling.


it was perfect for what it was - 2 partners / brothers that didn‘t want to take it to a bloodbath, but wanted to have a fair competition

the amount of ‘movement’ they had during normal wrestling moves and holds were astounding.

it was a 5* in my book that captured the story of what they were doing brilliantly


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Most of the show was fine. The FTR match was interesting. I had a feeling that Dax would win just because he's the "Shawn Michaels" of the tag team. The finish was understandable.

CM Punk vs. Hangman Page confirmed. Get well Hangman. Solid promo by Punk.

I really didn't care about the Undisputed Elite match. Whatever.

The JAS vs. LAX table talk was okay I guess...? "AEW Galaxy"....yes, okay. I see what you're doing there. The "sports entertainment" gimmick is already feeling like "why should I care about this? there is nothing interesting to it.". I assume that LAX is getting backup to even the numbers after what happened to them...?

It was weird for them to put heel Sammy and Tay's portion of the show on right after the JAS and LAX table talk. I would think that both things would be spaced out far on the show so that people don't think about that Sammy is a heel again not long after Sammy split off from Jericho.

BCC vs. The Factory....whatever. Ill never get tired of seeing Moxley, Danielson and Regal but this felt like a filler match.

Surprised Serena won. I guess that I am still believing that Shida usually predictably wins. So I am not fussing.

Archer still doing flips off of the top rope. I love Archer but man....I don't want to see him get hurt again.

Sammy vs. Scorpio to me seemed passable until the finish. Not a fan Scorpio winning it back...and I like Scorpio. The title changing hands so much doesn't help anyone. They should have kept it on Scorpio. If Kaz wanted a title match against Scorpio so bad then he could have helped make sure that Sammy didn't win it the last time.

Deonna Purrazzo on Dynamite next week....That is awesome! I assume that Mercedes Martinez is winning for obvious reasons but it's still interesting. An opportunity for Britt and Deonna to interact somehow also. Whether it's a backstage segment or whatever.

Edit: I forgot. It was nice to see PAC again and it was nice to see the return of Fenix. That was a surprise, even if it was obvious that Blacks group was being set up in the ring. lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine instead it's Enzo lmfao. I know it wont be.


*Don't rule it out as a possibility!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519668186685267970*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I noticed Ethan Page did not look too happy about Frankie Kazarian making his way to the ring last night after Scorpios win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> I noticed Ethan Page did not look too happy about Frankie Kazarian making his way to the ring last night after Scorpios win.


yep. Noticeably

i’m thinking Scorpio would want to give the fair shot to his friend, and Ethan takes issue - whole ATT thing about to fall apart i suspect


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> I thought last night's show was really good. Opening match was excellent, and I'm looking forward to Punk vs Hangman.
> 
> I was surprised by Deeb beating Shida....I had expected Shida to win the blowoff. However, they're obviously setting up Deeb to be Thunder Rosa's next challenger, and that's a good thing. I hope they find something meaningful for Shida to do in the meantime. She deserves better than just random squash wins on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Shida is in the Owen. Has everyone forgotten she beat Julia Hart or what?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

That's a fair point that she's in the Owen. Maybe her next feud will come out of that, or maybe she'll win the whole thing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, i agree with you - i was only half-reading since i thought you were on another ‘this shit is formulaic, kenny save us’ bs kick xD Xd
> 
> i eyerolled prematurely


Is it not formulaic, man? I posted last week and this week, before each show, an almost exact order of events. How is that a good thing..?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good openingmatch. 
BCC won, I'm not that invested in the team. Could still come. 
Give us more Jamie Hayter on tv.
Archer lost again. Has he ever won a big match?
Good womans match, Deep is fantasic.
Another multi-man tag match... Elite vs a bunch of jobbers... skip.
Good that Sammy lost the main event. He needs to get of tv. I skipped most of it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Is it not formulaic, man? I posted last week and this week, before each show, an almost exact order of events. How is that a good thing..?


having a structure the viewer recognises is not a bad thing - it bring familiarity but it also lets stuff stand out more when you go against the structure

i would argue changing the structure each week would he worse


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A real love letter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519679765082476544


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good show last night!!!! I do have some complaints though.

-Dax vs Cash was awesome. These 2 guys were salivating to get in the ring together and after watching their interviews on the "Road To" episode, I knew this would be something special. Dax was the right choice as far as the winner. We are far more acclimated to him as a singles wrestler, and he's just downright better than Cash, but I'm not taking anything away from the guy because he can hold his own too. Stiff hits here and a strong win for Dax. LOVED Punk's promo after the match. There was something about the way they shot it (via camera) as Punk walked around the ring that made it come off even better. Hangman vs Punk is gonna be a banger. Too bad he's got COVID because we probably would have gotten a hot face to face tonight.

-Yuta is over AF. I mean damn. BCC vs The Factory was another squash which is fine. Keep building this thing up so that when the big plot points such as a possible tag title win or a Moxley heel turn come, it feels a lot more special. The match itself was a squash, but its always nice to see Bryan and Moxley.

-I really enjoyed Archer vs Wardlow and thought they booked it perfectly. Archer got a good amount of offense in on Wardlow and put the guy in a state of peril, only for Wardlow to come back with his Powerbomb Symphony, which was an impressive feat of strength for a guy that's Archer's size. Wardlow pulling out the Hurricanrana and the Swanton Bomb was nice to see. He blended the high flying stuff with his big man move-set perfectly last night. Next week he'll be facing Big Kass? I'm fine with that.

-The JAS segment was pretty good as well, but I'm tired of this feud already. I just don't find JAS interesting. Kingston/Santana/Ortiz would be better utilized in a different feud against different guys, but this is decent enough as a program, especially considering there is a story there and they're not feuding without reason. Kingston getting flames in his eye backstage was cool, but the segment kind of came and went.

-Shida and Deeb killed it in their Street Fight. Good shit having Deeb force ANOTHER tap out. I don't think this makes Shida look weak at all. Deeb has been destroying her leg for the better part of 5 months now and that damage was taken advantage of last night. Great in ring storytelling from both women. Shida's facial expressions were so great. Deeb was absolutely the right winner and this really elevates her as a worthy challenger for Thunder Rosa. I can't wait for that match at DONIII. Has potential to be a Women's MOTY candidate. There's plenty of time to build it too so give Rosa the same level of TV time you're giving Britt and we're good to go.

-Death Triangle re-forming was great to see. The House of Black were kind of directionless so its good to see that they didn't just drop the feud out of nowhere. They were just waiting for Rey Fenix to come back. There are so many match combinations they can do here. Black vs PAC. Fenix vs Murphy. Penta vs Black. Brody vs PAC. LFG. Give me a Trios match before the PPV, then PAC vs Black at DONIII and I'm a happy man.

-I skipped the 10 man tag. Cole and RedDragon are getting WAY too much TV time.

-Main event was stellar. Not as good as the Sammy/Cody ladder match but this one delivered. Sky even got huge reactions for his win. Sammy went for the same cutter off the ladder he hit Cody with only for Sky to reverse it into a TKO. I thought that was a cool spot. The barbwire spots were also brutal but un-necessary. PVZ and Conti interfering made things a little messy but they are just tryin to build to the Mixed Tag match. I'm not a fan of the flip flopping of the TNT title though. This is what I come down on WWE for. Keep the title on one guy. Ever since Miro dropped the gold, its been transitioned way too often and has lost a little of the prestige that was built by the title reigns given to us from Cody, Darby, Brody Lee, and Miro. Hopefully once this feud is over we can get back to the TNT title being treated as well as it used to be.

*Overall: 8/10 - *Everything was good tonight outside of that 10 man clusterfuck which just came off like Tony wanting to give Adam Cole even more TV time.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Don't rule it out as a possibility!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519668186685267970*


Agreed, you can't completely write off the possibility but I lean towards Nzo simply using the moment to make fans question whether he appears or not. Either or, it helps his friend. 

But MJF is probably the guy who gets to do the talking with maybe a little Spears sprinkled in, so no need for Nzo to be a voice here.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Yes. That’s exactly right. They even called and got WWE’s permission to use their thing. No promotions have ever flipped a title a four times in four months.
> 
> Lay off the crack, bookerman. We can’t keep up.


It was a joke killer lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Is it not formulaic, man? I posted last week and this week, before each show, an almost exact order of events. How is that a good thing..?



You're trying to argue with someone who will literally not critique the product in any way shape or form. Save your breath. We may have disagreements most of the time but I do respect that you just don't blindly love everything and act like you aren't brainwashed by Tony Khan.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519698039585222656


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Random Ogogo appearance and he's still with QT...


He seen my recent thread and wanted to assure us he's still here


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Having skimmed the last two pages I feel like I watched something different from the rest of you. That was a decent wrestling show. I haven't a single major complaint. No, really; everything was solid. I won't even bitch about the throwaway ten-man tag since every show needs a bathroom break or about Jericho's stupid fireball because I'm so happy with his current reinvention. 

Random, disjointed thoughts as they come to me:

* FTR are so good at what they do. Ok, I get that a lot of AEW fans don't care for their throwback style but I love these two because they're talented at the sort of wrestling they represent. 

* Sammy may be newer to the business than that guy who left but, unlike him, Sammy is smart enough about how to work crowds that he's embraced his natural heel qualities. Against what has been a long-held assumption, it is possible for a wrestler to be a bit of spot monkey and still work a heel role. Now Sammy needs to learn to stop leaping up full of energy after some of the crazier spots he favours. His ring psychology needs some work. Oh, and the SammyTayTay tongue action is helping Tay become the third most interesting woman in AEW after Britt and Jade. I've been waiting to see the women integrated into more storylines outside their Heels box so this is a good development, imo. 

* Continuing on Scorp/Sammy - the problem now is that MOTY, ATT, and Dan Lambert are now stuck in the face role. That doesn't work beyond the confines of this one feud. So I'm a liar - I do have a complaint about the show. 

* I'm still not completely sold on Wardlow but he's likeable enough that I want to see him succeed. He's showing more range these days than he has previously and that's a good sign. MJF has moved from a promising future star to already being at a level where he can now elevate others by feuding or aligning with them (in this case, Wardlow and Spears); he's the Britt Baker of the men's division!

* *I love the Jericho Appreciation Society.* Here I am, someone who couldn't stand Jericho only months ago and now I'm totally on board with his ultimate AEW fan troll gimmick. Him backed up by (the hilarious, awesome, old-school mic workers) 2.0 in a feud with Eddie and friends? Yes, please! I'm all for pairing him with folks who can hold their own on a mic and not get steamrolled by Jericho's ego. Oh, and look at my boy Danny G slowly developing that wrestling personality he was lacking. This is what I love about the AEW mentor/rising talent pairings; it helps newer wrestlers pick up the less obvious proficiencies while also giving them a character-by-proxy to increase audience interest. 

* All the complaints about Yuta being mixed in with established guys - this is how he'll improve and, if he doesn't, that spot will shift to someone else, such as Ogogo. Like Danny G, Yuta has a lot of the moves perfected but he's still a work in progress in other areas. I get that pro wrestling tends to be a bit backward-looking - These are the rules of how it's always been!11!!! - but it doesn't lower establish talent to work with those who are still developing. It's not even an uncommon practice in wrestling if you look beyond certain bubbles.

* Swerve is so damn hot. Charism, looks...yep, pure sex. I had to get that in there. 

* Shida (who, like Swerve, is also incredibly hot) and Deeb as perennial foes works for me. I hope they continue to clash again down the line. AEW doesn't have a ton of great female technicians so matches where both contenders can hold their own are a treat. Was it perfect? No. Was it botch-free? Nope. Was it as good as we are likely to get from AEW women right now? Yes. 

* One last thing; Punk is obviously enjoying himself. He was so down on wrestling, and it seemed as if all his love for the business had been sucked out of him over a number of years, but when he talks now you can tell he's rediscovering why he had a passion for all this silliness in the first place. I'm happy for him.


----------

